# mk3 rear brake fluid distribution block leak



## hondakidmk3 (Sep 26, 2009)

By the driver side rear tire there's a brake fluid distribution block my mk3 leaks there only noticed when I had it on a lift didn't have much time but im just wondering if it can be rebuilt if the o rings or if I just need to tighten some lines maybe use some teflon tape any advice would help


----------



## mikeygunsIII (Oct 16, 2009)

no one?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: mk3 rear brake fluid distribution block leak (hondakidmk3)*

It's not a fluid distributotion block...
It's the brake proportioning valve.
And no, there's no way to rebuild it, you need to replace it. The least expensive price I've seen is about $80-$100. Used ones are about $10-$15 out here in SoCal in the self-service salvage yards.


----------



## mikeygunsIII (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: mk3 rear brake fluid distribution block leak (germancarnut51)*

thanks is this a common problem on mk3 or am i just lucky


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: mk3 rear brake fluid distribution block leak (mikeygunsIII)*

It's not that common, but it's not rare either.
Good thing VW made so many MKIIIs, there are so many in salvage yards to feed the survivors, and the price is under $100 for a new one.
The stupid rubber hoses off the purge valve in the EVAP System are over $100 each, you should feel lucky that the price of the brake proportioning valve has dropped this past year (the lowest price I could find for the disc brake proportioning valve was $175 last year, while the drum brake version was about $135). 


_Modified by germancarnut51 at 10:45 AM 11-23-2009_


----------

